# will this blade fit my Craftsman tractor?



## twgerber (Mar 3, 2006)

Is there a way to find out if the blade MODEL # 486.244120 will fit my 2005 GT5000 tractor?

Thx


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Yes Call Sears!!


----------

